# [Review] Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser White  - AIO im weißen Gewand



## Jarafi (14. April 2021)

Nachdem Alpenföhn das Portfolio um Kompaktwasserkühlungen aus der Gletscherwasser-Serie erweitert hat, folgt heute nun eine schicke Weiße Variante. Erhältlich sind dabei 240-, 280-, sowie ein 360-mm-Varianten. Die UVP beläuft sich dabei auf 174,90, 189,90 sowie 194,90. Weiterhin Interessant, Alpenföhn bietet bei der 240 sowie der 360 White nur eine High-Speed-Variante an. Schauen wir uns nun genauer an, was die weißen Kühlungen leisten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Kühler*
•    AMD AM4/AM3/FM2/FM1/TR4/sTRX4
•    INTEL LGA115x/1200 /2066 /2011-3/1366
•    Abmessungen 86 x 75 x 62mm
•    Pumpensockel: Kupfer
•    Gehäuse: weißer Kunststoff
•    Pumpe: Zwei-Kammern-Pumpe
•    Pumpendrehzahl. 1200-2550 U/min
•    Pumpenanschluss: 3-Pin
•    Pumpenvolt: 12 VDC
•    RGB-Anschluss: 3-Pin aRGB 5 Volt

*Radiator*
•    Dicke: 27 mm
•    Material: Aluminium
•    Schlauchlänge: 400 mm
•    Schlauchsleeve: Ja/ Weiß

*Lüfter *
•    Abmessungen 120 x 120 x 25 mm
•    Betriebsspannung 12
•    Lager: Hydraulisch
•    Drehzahl 500 – 2,200 RPM (PWM)
•    Luftstrom: 132,4 m³/h
•    Statischer Druck: 3,24 mm H2O
•    Stecker 4-Pin
•    RGB-Anschluss: 3-Pin aRGB 5 Volt

*Lüfter *
•    Abmessungen 140 x 140 x 25 mm
•    Betriebsspannung 12
•    Lager: Hydraulisch
•    Drehzahl 500 – 2,000 RPM (PWM)
•    Luftstrom: 175,6 m³/h
•    Statischer Druck: 2,85 mm H2O
•    Stecker 4-Pin
•    RGB-Anschluss: 3-Pin aRGB 5 Volt
 
*Lieferumfang*
Alpenföhn liefert mit der  Gletscherwasser White wie schon bei der Ursprungsversion ein umfangreiches Zubehörpaket mit. Einziger Unterschied sind bei den Versionen jeweils die Radiatorgröße und somit die Anzahl der mitgelieferten Lüfter.

*Das ist im Paket:*
•    Fertig befüllte Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser
•    Zwei oder Drei Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 aRGB White Lüfter
•    Einbauanleitung
•    Montagezubehör für alle gängigen Sockel & Lüfter
•    Tube Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut
•    RGB-Empfänger mit SATA-Stromzufuhr
•    RGB-Fernbedienung
•    RGB-Weiche ( 4 x 3-Pin)
•    RGB-Anschlusskable für Pumpe mit Mainboards (3-Pin/ Gigabyte Snyc)
•    Lüfter PWM-Weiche ( 2- oder 3-Fach)
•    Logoplatten ( AMD, Thermal Grizzly, weiß und durchsichtig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser*
Die Gletscherwasser White kommt in drei Varianten auf den Markt, die sich lediglich in der Radiatorgröße sowie der Lüfterbestückung unterscheiden. Der Radiator ist aus Aluminium gefertigt, 27 mm Tief und in Weiß gehalten. Jeweils zwei oder drei Lüfter können standardmäßig auf den Radiator montiert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Push-Pull-Betrieb ist optional machbar. Zudem ist ein Nachfüllport sowie das Leak-Free-Design im Radiator integriert. Letzteres soll ein Auslaufen im Falle eines Lecks verhindern. Zwei 40 cm lange und weiß ummantelte Schläuche führen zur Kühleinheit. Zwei Gelenke an der Kühleinheit sorgen für ein einfacheres verbauen des Radiator.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kühleinheit selbst bietet eine Zylinderform und ist Außen in großen Teilen aus glänzendem weißem Kunststoff gefertigt. Eine Austauschbare Logoplatte auf der Oberseite ermöglicht individuelle Anpassungen der Optik. Entweder werden die Vorgefertigten Logoplatten genutzt oder eigene angefertigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine schicke aRGB-Beleuchtung sorgt dabei nicht nur bei der Logoplatte für optische Highlights, sondern auch bei den weißen Wing Boost 3 aRGB Lüftern. Die Beleuchtung kann via Mainboard oder Controller angepasst werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Standard dient hier der 3-Pin-5-Volt-Stecker. Als Kontaktfläche zur CPU kommt Kupfer zum Einsatz und die Zwei-Kammern-Pumpe kann via 3-Pin-Stecker zwischen 1200 und 2550 U/min geregelt werden. Lüfter werden jeweils mit vier Schrauben am Radiator montiert und sind Dank Antivibrationspads in den Ecken von diesem Entkoppelt. Sehr schön ist auch, dass das gesamte Weiße Design in sich stimmig ist.

*Die Montage*
Die Gletscherwasser wird mit dem hauseigenen Montagesystem von Alpenföhn montiert. Dabei müssen je nach Sockel die Bohrungen in der Multi-Backplate für AM3 oder LGA1200/115x mit den Bolzen und Abstandshaltern bestückt werden um dann die Montagerahmen darauf zu fixieren. Bei AM4 kommt die Retention-Modul-Backplate mit anderen Schrauben zum Einsatz. Die Kühleinheit kann zudem je nach Montage der Sockelbefestigungen in alle vier Richtungen ausgerichtet werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei TR4 und dem LGA2066 wird die Kühlung direkt mit dem Sockel verschraubt. Die Montage ist einfach durchführbar. Zu beachten außerdem, für Radiator mit Lüftern werden in der Tiefe min. 52 mm Platz benötigt. Die RAM-Slots bleiben frei und das Montagematerial ist in schwarz gehalten und ist so nur dezent wahrnehmbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Testsystem:*
•    AMD FX-9590
•    ASUS Crosshair Formula-Z
•    16GB KLEVV Fit DDR3
•    Sapphire R7 250 Ultimate
•    Seasonic Fanless 460W
•    Windows 10 64 Bit

Die Temperaturmessungen finden in einem offenen Tischaufbau statt. Die Kühler werden mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, diese wird bei maximaler sowie einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 7-V Drehzahl betrieben. Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Alpenföhn Glatteis verwendet. Die Raumtemperatur beträgt zwischen 20-23°.
Nach jeweils 15 Minuten werden die Temperaturen im Modus IDLE bzw. PRIME abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten. Im IDLE wird auf dem Desktop etwas gesurft und mit Skype gearbeitet, unter Volllast kommt Prime95 zum Einsatz. Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
Für die Lautstärkemessung kommt ein PeakTech 8005 zum Einsatz, dieses wird in einem Abstand von 60 cm frontal zum Kühler aufgestellt. Als Ausgangsbasis für die Laustärkewerte dient die Raumlautstärke von 23-25 dB(A). Natürlich wird die Lautstärke auch noch nach dem Gehör beurteilt.

*Kühlleistung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Lautstärke*
Bei maximaler Drehzahl sind die Lüfter der Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser White deutlich aus dem System wahrzunehmen. Lassen sich aber auch in leise Regionen regeln. Die Pumpe hingegen hinterlässt einen sehr leisen Eindruck. Beim ersten Start oder auch nach einer längeren Pause vernimmt man ein kurzes Gluckern. Wer sehr nah mit dem Ohr rangeht vernimmt zudem ein leichtes Surren, was jedoch mit einem Abstand von einem halben Meter nicht mehr wahrgenommen werden kann. Eine 3,5“ Festplatte ist als Richtwert lauter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit*
Mit den weißen Gletscherwasser Kompaktwasserkühlungen macht Alpenföhn einen super Job. Hochwertige Verarbeitung, toller weißer Anstrich, einfache Montage, Platz für hohen RAM, umfangreiches Zubehörpaket sowie eine schicke aRGB-Beleuchtung runden die AIO ab. Daneben überzeugen auch die hervorragende Kühlleistung sowie die Regelbare Pumpe mit einer sehr geringen Lautstärke. Die Lüfter sind zwar mit maximaler Drehzahl hörbar, können jedoch problemlos runtergeregelt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine schicke, weiße und funktionale Kompaktwasserkühlung für User die Kühlleistung und Optik kombinieren möchten, die Gletscherwasser White.


Positiv:
•    Hervorragende Kühlleistung
•    Schicke & hochwertige Optik
•    Sichere Montage
•    Hoher Sockelsupport
•    Austauschbare Logoplatte
•    Logoplatte je nach Anwender anpassbar
•    Hervorragende Verarbeitung
•    Austauschbare Lüfter
•    Einheitlicher Weißer Farbton
•    Hohe RAM-Kompatibilität
•    Pumpe sehr leise

Negativ:
•    Hörbar bei maximaler Lüfterdrehzahl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

